# Canon 500D Video Recording Problem



## IMRebel (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I am new this Forum. I think, i will get an answer for my Question.

I have canon 500D and i shot some videos in the Evening and indoor, those come out very good. But, Yesterday, I went to a friends house and Tried to shoot some locations there. But the video Came out white, I can't see any thing in that. It seems over exposed but when i took photos those came very good. The Problem is only with the Movie mode.

Is there any particular settings to apply while shooting the Video in Sunny Day?

Please Advise, if you have any ideas.

Thank you In Advance,

Best

Krrish


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 21, 2012)

Were you using Auto? Use manual and adjust the settings yourself. When you were filming, was it white on the screen?


----------

